# Great day to be outside



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

everyone got to enjoy today's weather


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is indeed beautiful out there but I've done more wrangling than enjoying. I'd forgotten how much work is involved with the chicks not having the setup I had in TN. Little buggers can fit in to some small places and forget how they did it, then stand here screaming because they can't get back to Momma. Then the two Hamburgs. They both decided they needed to leave their temp outside pen. One wanted back in and is not all sorts of afraid of me. Her sister? I should name her Lunatic because it fits.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just got home from church and from having a little Tex-Mex. Now headed to see my girls and help my hubs plant onions before heading back out again. It's a gorgeous day to b e outside!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Just got home from church and from having a little Tex-Mex. Now headed to see my girls and help my hubs plant onions before heading back out again. It's a gorgeous day to b e outside!


I got up at 5am. I fed, then walked the dog and got the coops cleaned up by 6:30am. Then got ready for church. I got home from church at 8:30am. Then drove up to Georgia to visit my mom. I got home at 1:30 and took a long bike ride in this beautiful warm weather we're having. More great weather tomorrow!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, now I have to get my bike going! I enjoy riding when the weather is so nice out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I got up at 5am. I fed, then walked the dog and got the coops cleaned up by 6:30am. Then got ready for church. I got home from church at 8:30am. Then drove up to Georgia to visit my mom. I got home at 1:30 and took a long bike ride in this beautiful warm weather we're having. More great weather tomorrow!


That is a lot to do all in one day!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Geez dawg you wanna give me some of that energy lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> That is a lot to do all in one day!


My wife says she doesnt know how I do it. I'm used to it I guess.
Wait til the ocean warms up, then I'll be getting up earlier to go fishing lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, Please send me some!


----------



## Shenika65 (Dec 4, 2013)

There very nice pic's
There's some hard times ,but why can't every day be just this good,


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

cool pics...check out those ducks!


----------

